# Reconstructed / rebuild titles cars



## Barak (9 mo ago)

I have a question guys,
Do anybody have ever used à reconstructed car for uber or lyft in New York?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Barak said:


> I have a question guys,
> Do anybody have ever used à reconstructed car for uber or lyft in New York?


Cannot use for Lyft. I don’t know about Uber.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Can’t use a reconstructed titled car for Uber, or Lyft.


----------



## Barak (9 mo ago)

Really?
In New York city?
Tell hoe to do that cause I've a reconstructed title don't feel like buying another car


----------



## Barak (9 mo ago)

psychiatrie3emerot said:


> 2 cars so far. 2003 Audi A4 - one of the sides was hit (sold real quick, had problems not related). (current car) 1999 M3 - flood title, no issues at all.


Really?
In New York city?
Tell hoe to do that cause I've a reconstructed title don't feel like buying another car


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Barak said:


> Really?
> In New York city?
> Tell hoe to do that cause I've a reconstructed title don't feel like buying another car


I doubt they're used for Uber and Lyft. One being they are too old and two being Uber and Lyft don't allow rebuilt or salvage titles


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It will get flagged by the vin. Fact.. may take a few months. And only certain insurance companies insure them . Fact


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Your name be Barak. Is this the GOAT of prez's?!?


----------

